# La Maitre Neutron XS issue.



## BRosen (Apr 3, 2010)

i've got an XS via DMX with an ETC Ion. after 10 min of non use the hazer seems to "sleep" when the board tells it to haze again, it will not. the hazer has to be powered down and back up for it to respond to the board again. after that it will haze properly, until it sits for 10 min again.

help?


----------



## joeboo46 (Apr 4, 2010)

I might be wrong but I do believe the DMX input on the back of the le maitre neutron hazers were meant to be used with the le maitre dmx handheld controller and not through a console. Anyone? If this is true that may be the issue.


----------



## BRosen (Apr 4, 2010)

no, the le maitre remote plugs into the hazer via XLR and then has 2 DMX ports on top allowing you to either use it as a remote, or set it up thru a console. i've used it many times with a console. this particular time tho its just being odd. as i said, it functions normally when immdiatly powered on, but after it sits awhile, it stops responding to the board.


----------



## joeboo46 (Apr 4, 2010)

Sorry, I must have had a different model it was a le Maitre Neutron Hazer but it must have been a different model it only had one 3 pin xlr input on the back and it was intended for use with the Le Maitre Controller. I apologize that post wasn't of any help.


----------



## BRosen (Apr 4, 2010)

no, i think we're talking the same hazer, but that 3 pin can take the controller you're talking about OR the DMX interface made for the hazer... we have the dmx.


----------



## CrisCole (Apr 14, 2010)

Depending on the hazer, there may be a warm up period. If your using a Le Matire, make sure it is labeled as 'continous output'. 

I know most hazers are continous, but there will occaisionally be a hazer/fazer that requires a re-heating period. 

Also, try leaving it on 1% instead of turning it fully off. (I'm assuming you have the style of hazer that works in percentages.) 

Perhaps it is a controller problem...


----------



## theatre4jc (Apr 14, 2010)

I have two of these in my garage currently great little device, till they stopped working. I never had the DMX interface, so it may be different when going that route. But I wonder if the heat up and cleaning cycles are being effected by the profile from the console. Have you used it on the Ion with not problems before and this is just new or is it an every time thing? I would try it with just the remote and no dmx and see if it will wake back up after going through a cleaning cycle. 

If I remember correctly the unit while on will pause every so often for a cleaning cycle and then when remotely turned off (haze operation, not power) it going into a cleaning cycle, and then again when turned back on. I would check there first and see if it's that.


----------



## wolf825 (Apr 14, 2010)

What is the little red monitor light doing? The # of flashes can give you where the hazer is at the time--cycling, priming...or if its having an elec tronic or detected error code issue....

It sounds too simple but--I've seen it happen a dozen times--Double check the DMX address is correct and engaged on the unit--when you turn it on the hazer will cycle and prime itself and emit some haze briefly--then it will cycle and wait for DMX signal...but if the DMX address is wrong or the dip switch is not quite right it won't get a signal to do anything after that.. 


-w


----------



## troydrum1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Any thoughts on how to find the address of this unit. It has a dmx input but I can't seem to find dipswitches for addressing anywhere.


----------



## rsmentele (Jun 23, 2010)

troydrum1 said:


> Any thoughts on how to find the address of this unit. It has a dmx input but I can't seem to find dipswitches for addressing anywhere.


 

You have to have an external DMX Interface, it is an accessory that has to be aquired seperatly from the hazer. It is made by Le Maitre (now Ultratec) It has a 5 pin DMX input and outputs 3 pin XLR, which goes into the hazer. You would address the interface, which sends the on/off command to the hazer.


----------



## misom (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok guys I have a problem with my hazer. We have been using it for over a year with the same fluid, I work for a Church and we don't use it every weekend. It used to work fine, however now it is giving us a problem. Use to we would power it on, it would spit out some haze, then stop and the fan would kick on. I assume this was it's cleaning time, because a minute or so later the haze would start back up again. 

Now, it does everything I just mentioned, however it never starts hazing again. It's like as soon as the fan starts spinning the haze never cuts back on. The monitor light on the back flashes quite a bit, then stops, then comes back on and repeats every minute or so. 

This hazer is not plugged into any remote controls or dmx, we only use the on/off switch on the back. 

Has anyone else had this issue, and if so, what fixed it?

Thanks!


----------



## misom (Sep 1, 2010)

BTW, this is the La Maitre Neutron XS to be clear.


misom said:


> Ok guys I have a problem with my hazer. We have been using it for over a year with the same fluid, I work for a Church and we don't use it every weekend. It used to work fine, however now it is giving us a problem. Use to we would power it on, it would spit out some haze, then stop and the fan would kick on. I assume this was it's cleaning time, because a minute or so later the haze would start back up again.
> 
> Now, it does everything I just mentioned, however it never starts hazing again. It's like as soon as the fan starts spinning the haze never cuts back on. The monitor light on the back flashes quite a bit, then stops, then comes back on and repeats every minute or so.
> 
> ...


----------

